# Thinning Shears



## jeraza (Sep 8, 2008)

Do any of you have experience with AussieDogs 40-Wave Thinning shear ? Is it worth the add'l $40 over and above the Master Grooming Thinning Shear at $60 ?
Just a reminder i'm gonna start grooming my Schnauzer at home. Is the thinning shear typically used only on the beard of a Schnauzer ? or the skirt and maybe the legs as well ?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

The thinning shear can be used anywhere really...

However, most groomers use it to blend the skirt line, thin and shape the beard, shape the skirt (without making it look 'scissored'), and thin the legs, if they need it. 

What you spend on a shear is really up to you; it's mainly the edge that is going to 'give out' and need sharpening sooner on some of the cheaper shears...Some of the cheaper ones don't work as smoothly, either, and I don't mean blending, I mean how easily they open and close; I don't like shears that don't glide smoothly and are consistant everyday. 

I don't have experience with the ones you have mentioned, but the Aussies look really nice.


----------



## dawgystylr (Sep 7, 2008)

I love Aussie Dogs thinners. I would only recommend thinners with 42 teeth or higher. Less teeth means they are more for bulk thinning, which means you might take out more hair then you want to...


----------

